# Best FPS Ever?



## Pingu (Sep 29, 2009)

well we have a best rts thread so..

much as I like CSS i have to vote for COD 4


MW2 looks awesome but cod 4 is just so playable


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Would definitely say ModWar, although i do still have a soft spot for XIII on the PS2, might even finish it one day.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 29, 2009)

tbh I find them all so completely samey and dull - they're all just Quake/CS imitations and haven't progressed a millimetre


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 29, 2009)

coldice mod on halfelife.
except no one else ever played it.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2009)

What sort of philistine thinks Call of Duty 4 is the best first person shooter, it's light weight dross whit a shit storyline, Half Life 1 & 2, Deus Ex, Alien Vs Predator, Stalker, Far Cry and Bioshock all shit on it for single player campaigns.

Multiplayer nothing gets close to what Counter Strike was before it got made more gun and run for the retard brigade.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 29, 2009)

Bioshock and HL are FP games with FPS elements as well as RP rather than FPSes, and I'm not budging on that.


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> What sort of philistine thinks Call of Duty 4 is the best first person shooter,



The sort of philistine who has only played 3 FPS's as i cant usually stand them. The other 2 being XIII & CoD Big Red One. So maybe not a well informed one.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 29, 2009)

Goldeneye


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 29, 2009)

Wolfenstein 3D.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> Goldeneye



Oh good call!


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Bioshock and HL are FP games with FPS elements as well as RP rather than FPSes, and I'm not budging on that.



bullshit, they are just FPS that are more interesting that the simplistic dross people are used to.

Deus Ex and Stalker are proper fucking games, Call of Duty is alright in multiplayer but the single player is pretty banal bar nice graphics and that sniping level.

Can't wait for the new Stalker.


----------



## Santino (Sep 29, 2009)

Does Jedi Outcast count? It starts as a FPS and then becomes a FPLightsaber.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd add Deus Ex to the list of "first-person RPers" but they're all still games where having them on deathmatch would just be a peculiar weirdness. CoD is boring toss. I admit I've not played Stalker so I'll leave that out.


----------



## Santino (Sep 29, 2009)

I used to pwn at Goldfinger because I could read the tiny little radar screen in the corner.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'd add Deus Ex to the list of "first-person RPers" but they're all still games where having them on deathmatch would just be a peculiar weirdness. CoD is boring toss. I admit I've not played Stalker so I'll leave that out.



so your definition of FPS is basically just straight up twitch play and shooting?

Why should it be limited to such simplicity.

Oh and Half Life 1 kicks the shit out of Call of Duty 4, I can't wait for the new source mod of it to come out.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 29, 2009)

I used to pwn at Goldeneye because I knew the maps and got double P90s. However it was still a CS clone on multiplayer.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 29, 2009)

There's nothing *wrong* with FPSes, they just end up very very similar.

I mean, there's nothing wrong with tower defence games either, but despite assorted attempts there really isn't any significant difference between them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 29, 2009)

Santino said:


> I used to pwn at Goldfinger because I could read the tiny little radar screen in the corner.



a) I suspect you mean goldeneye.

b) Everyone can read the tiny radar screen in the corner, it's just a circle with dots in it FFS.

The best FPS ever is Metroid Prime, in the unlikely event that the geeks don't disqualify it from the genre on some spurious grounds or other.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 29, 2009)

Gott say one of the Halo games (probably the firsst half of Halo CE and lots of bits from ODST), I love 'em. I especially like the universe, the aliens (except the fucking Flood), the weapons, the combat, the music, the cinematics, the multiplayer. Go Bungie!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 29, 2009)

Metroid Prime is good but not because of its FPS elements - because it manages to create a feeling of being alone on an alien planet in an ancient, abandoned environment. Shooting things in the first person (and note: you don't spend all the time in the first person either by any means, and can't shoot shit when you're a ball) is a fairly minor aspect and to my mind a bit of an annoyance that got in the way of exploring the rest of the game.


----------



## Santino (Sep 30, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> a) I suspect you mean goldeneye.
> 
> b) Everyone can read the tiny radar screen in the corner, it's just a circle with dots in it FFS.


a) Yeah, obviously.

b) Tell that to my hapless victims.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 30, 2009)

Rocket Arena.


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 30, 2009)

Max Payne for single player.

Battlefield 2 - Project Reality mod for multiplayer.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 30, 2009)

urban terror mod for quake 3 for online... fuck knows for single player, lots of good ones. halo/perfect dark/cod4 maybe...


----------



## panzor (Sep 30, 2009)

Jackobi said:


> Max Payne for single player.


Isn't that third person?


Favourite console FPS would be the first Halo, I still remember being amazed looking at the grass and this was the game that convinced me console-based FPS worked.

On PC through I prefer anything Half-Life.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2009)

In terms of single player it has to be crysis. You pretty much get to be a predator for fucks sake, tis awesome.

In terms of multi player i will go with unreal tournament 2. I loved that game, the flak cannon is my favourite weapon ever.

Honourable mentions go to duke nukem 3d and  serious sam as they were just plain silly fun.


dave


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2009)

FPS = First Person _Shooter_. This would imply that the emphasis on the game is _shooting_, not running around collecting things, solving puzzles or anything else. Hence Bioshock isn't an FPS. The name limits it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 30, 2009)

Half Life for me, I think it's one that will stand the test of time.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2009)

exactly otherwise i would be saying fallout 3.

This would be wrong though.

dave


----------



## panzor (Sep 30, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> FPS = First Person _Shooter_. This would imply that the emphasis on the game is _shooting_, not running around collecting things, solving puzzles or anything else. Hence Bioshock isn't an FPS. The name limits it.



Bioshock is still a FPS, it just does more than most FPS.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 30, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> FPS = First Person _Shooter_. This would imply that the emphasis on the game is _shooting_, not running around collecting things, solving puzzles or anything else. Hence Bioshock isn't an FPS. The name limits it.



that pretty much knocks out everything post doom/quake though 

you *cannot* complete bioshock without a hefty amount of shooting (well not until you plasmid up the wrench ). bioshock doesn't deserve to be on the list because it simply isn't very good.


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 30, 2009)

panzor said:


> Isn't that third person?



Ah, yes, now that you mention it. It's been years since I played it, but remember being impressed.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 30, 2009)

fucking doomclones


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 30, 2009)

AvsP2. In the dark. With some mates. All in different rooms, but within earshot. Screams have never sounded so sweet.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2009)

Beanburger said:


> AvsP2. In the dark. With some mates. All in different rooms, but within earshot. Screams have never sounded so sweet.



That sounds sweet actually.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 30, 2009)

Beanburger said:


> AvsP2.



Quality game. Lets hope they don't balls up the new one...


The FPS I probably clocked more hours on than any other would be Battlefield 1942. Christ, I used to fall asleep every night with it still running on the inside of my eyelids...

_Best_ FPS?

Well I don't think anything since the original Half-Life has excited me as much as that did on release. Really, really blew me away from start to finish.

So yes - all things being equal, HL probably.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 30, 2009)

Lazerquest


----------



## The Groke (Sep 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> In terms of single player it has to be crysis. You pretty much get to be a predator for fucks sake, tis awesome.



Really? A _game _you_ say?
_


I didn't realise there were people out there for whom Crysis was anything other than an engine demo and a playable stress/performance test for your GPU...

Such a huge deal was made about the "powers" but I found them mostly pointless and not particularly usable in the heat of combat.

I thought Far Cry was much better.


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 30, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I thought Far Cry was much better.


Slightly off topic... Far Cry 2 any good? Just picked up a copy for a tenner on a whim.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2009)

Wolfenstien. Come on. Hitler with machine guns for arms.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2009)

> Half Life 1 & 2, Deus Ex, Alien Vs Predator, Stalker, Far Cry and Bioshock



Half Life and Far Cry, but the rest of them are badly scripted toss.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 30, 2009)

Doom


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 30, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> Goldeneye





revol68 said:


> Oh good call!



perfect dark gets my vote 

Either that or doom.


----------



## grit (Sep 30, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Rocket Arena.



If your talking about the QuakeWorld mod I'm with you on that one. Its over a decade old and I still get excited about playing it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 30, 2009)

Another one similar to bioshock was System Shock 2, which would make my top 5.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 30, 2009)

Beanburger said:


> Slightly off topic... Far Cry 2 any good? Just picked up a copy for a tenner on a whim.




It has a wonderfully crafted environment, with a great eye for immersion when interacting with the world around you and it takes a brilliantly open-ended approach to the gameplay.

It does however suffer significantly from 2 - minor sounding I know - flaws.

1) Bullet sponge enemies. Ok so a bang-on headshot usually does the trick, but for a game which works so hard to seem immersion and realistic to allow yer standard shirt-wearing bad-guy to take 5 or 6 shots dead centre to the body and still get up and start shooting at you again...

2) Overly aggressive respawns combined with psychic enemies: each time you clear one of the random check-points, you can walk about 300 metres away, wait 2 minutes and then return and all the bad-guys miraculously re-appear. They also hate you so much that they shoot on sight, even when you are just mooching about minding your own business. Cars _continually_ fly out of the jungle with 3 guys on board, all desperate to end you - how the fuck do they know you are an enemy??

If this was a Serious Sam style game, I would have no issue with the above, but these things are really glaring errors in a game which tries to put you (and succeeds for the most part) in a fully realised, immersive and "real-world" environment. It sort of destroys your ability to take a slow, sneaky and methodical approach to the game ( should you want to) when that is the approach that the early game seems to positively encourage.



It is nothing that a mod wouldn't fix and indeed, turn a near miss into a stone-cold classic,  but Ubisoft have refused to unlock the thing for modding so far...


----------



## The Groke (Sep 30, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Another one similar to bioshock was System Shock 2, which would make my top 5.




Great game, but falls outside of the "FPS" catagory and into "Action RPG with FP presentation"


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Really? A _game _you_ say?
> _
> 
> 
> ...



crawling through the ferns and stuff taking out a guard or two quickly going back invisible running away. Twas awesome. I have never been so immersed in a game. The game hendrix on in the backrgound and a big spliff in my hand, was like being a predator in nam, yo! 


dave


----------



## The Groke (Sep 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> like being a predator in nam, yo!
> 
> 
> dave



I dunno - I found being a predator in Aliens Vs Predator (1&2) to be far more representative of being a predator.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> crawling through the ferns and stuff taking out a guard or two quickly going back invisible running away. Twas awesome. I have never been so immersed in a game. The game hendrix on in the backrgound and a big spliff in my hand, was like being a predator in nam, yo!
> 
> 
> dave



Crysis was shite, not a patch on Far Cry and basically just a poor optimised benchmarking tech demo.

In Far Cry you had to be clever and sneak around alot, in Crysis you can sneak around with your suit but really there is little need as you are wearing a suit that turns you into a human tank, so even if you are discovered you can simply blast your way out.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I dunno - I found being a predator in Aliens Vs Predator (1&2) to be far more representative of being a predator.




for some reason i never got to playing them.

Revol you really couldn't get away with that on the higher difficulty setting to many damn koreans, it got silly intense in places.

Had to be proper ninja.


dave


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I dunno - I found being a predator in Aliens Vs Predator (1&2) to be far more representative of being a predator.



oh yeah. Heat vision mode, then pin someones head to the wass with a well aimed harpoon.

The alien was also great to play. Taking out all the lights and the humans screaming

If the films had had even 1% of the win of that game they would have been much better.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I used to pwn at Goldeneye because I knew the maps and got double P90s. However it was still a CS clone on multiplayer.






Glolden eye was released in 1997 

Counter strike was relased in 1998.........


----------



## The Groke (Sep 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> oh yeah. Heat vision mode, then pin someones head to the wass with a well aimed harpoon.
> 
> The alien was also great to play. Taking out all the lights and the humans screaming
> 
> If the films had had even 1% of the win of that game they would have been much better.




I agree with all of that except the bit about pinning people's heads to wasses.

WTF kind of keyboard are you using to make that typo?


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The alien was also great to play. Taking out all the lights and the humans screaming


Especially in multilayer with mates. Never got tired of dropping on people's heads when they'd forgotten to look up 



> If the films had had even 1% of the win of that game they would have been much better.


No shit. Pretty dire state of affairs when a movie can't manage to be a fraction as immersive and entertaining as a fucking video game.


----------



## _George (Sep 30, 2009)

original deus ex

brilliant game that had me and a mate hooked until we completed it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2009)

Far Cry  best fps evah

mind you i liked the original Unreal too


----------



## Wintermute (Sep 30, 2009)

It's clearly Goldeneye by a country fucking mile, although Quake 3 came pretty close.


----------



## electroplated (Sep 30, 2009)

goldeneye for me, no question. perfect dark was also ace


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2009)

i never played goldeneye tho so FC for me


----------



## Balbi (Sep 30, 2009)

The cake is a lie


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Half Life and Far Cry, but the rest of them are *badly scripted* toss.



Oh noes, my killing sprees have no literary merit


----------



## Beanburger (Oct 1, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Oh noes, my killing sprees have no literary merit


----------



## _George (Oct 1, 2009)

goldeneye was good but deus ex was brilliant

great storyline, brilliantly deep gameplay.  those who havent played it really should on account of me saying its so good.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 1, 2009)

Half Life 2.  Followed by Quake and Doom 2.  I was tempted to put Quake at the top though, because nothing will ever beat its atmosphere.  And certainly nothing in the FPS world will ever displace its impact.  It was the first properly 3D rather than 2.5D FPS.  You actually had _depth_, literally!

Team Fortress 2 for multiplayer.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 1, 2009)

Balbi said:


> The cake is a lie


There is no *way* that Portal can be described as a FPS.  I'll even just about forgive Bioshock, but Portal is definitely definitely not.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Oct 27, 2009)

Urban Terror for online - I've played it for nine years!!!  Single Player - no idea, to busy online.


----------



## fubert (Oct 27, 2009)

doom with the alien mod


----------



## Boycey (Oct 27, 2009)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Urban Terror for online - I've played it for nine years!!!  Single Player - no idea, to busy online.



are there still servers playing it??? i remember when that was in beta


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 28, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 from what I've seen. Perfect Dark otherwise


----------



## Pingu (Oct 28, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Modern Warfare 2 from what I've seen. Perfect Dark otherwise


 

mw2 is going to be a big pile of steaming shit IMO.

no decent multiplayer = fail


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Callum91 (Oct 28, 2009)

Pingu said:


> mw2 is going to be a big pile of steaming shit IMO.
> 
> no decent multiplayer = fail



What planet are you living on? Down on Earth the MW2 multiplayer looks shit hot.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> What planet are you living on? Down on Earth the MW2 multiplayer looks shit hot.



not if there is no dedicated server support, fuck shitty games of 8 v 8 on a laggy connection.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 28, 2009)

kabbes said:


> There is no *way* that Portal can be described as a FPS.  I'll even just about forgive Bioshock, but Portal is definitely definitely not.



portal is an odd case wher it looks like a duck sounds like a duck and walk likes a giraffe in moon boots...


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 29, 2009)

Quake for high adrenaline thrills, Cod4 for strategy and realism, Half life 2 for simply being the best fps engine ever made.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 29, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Quake for high adrenaline thrills, *Cod4 for strategy and realism*, Half life 2 for simply being the best fps engine ever made.


----------



## agricola (Oct 29, 2009)

Borderlands might be up there, certainly everyone on my Steam list is playing it fairly constantly.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


>



By realism I do mean visually you know, not that the game is actually like a real war


----------



## Pingu (Oct 29, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> What planet are you living on? Down on Earth the MW2 multiplayer looks shit hot.


 

planet PC

168,000 others feel the same way aparantly too

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?dedis4mw


on the realism front (as far as games go) op flashpoint DR is pretty good


----------



## Idaho (Oct 29, 2009)

I used to play counterstrike all the time in the years before children happened. That was great. I actually got to be quite good at it.

I have never played a FPS vs computer. It just doesn't interest me. And those instant respawn FPS are so pointless. I loved the rounds thing with counterstrike. It was tactical. You could play well with certain people.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 29, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I used to play counterstrike all the time in the years before children happened. That was great. I actually got to be quite good at it.
> 
> I have never played a FPS vs computer. It just doesn't interest me. And those instant respawn FPS are so pointless. I loved the rounds thing with counterstrike. It was tactical. You could play well with certain people.



Yeah I dislike the respawn death match thing, much more a fan of short rounds where you die you die. I usually play Call of Duty on S&D Hardcore mode.

The early Counter Strike was awesome, nothing beats the tension of being the last person in your team left facing 3 or 4 of the bastards, the feeling of satisfaction as you stalk them down hasn't been recreated in any other game.

Unfortunately Counter Strike Source went noob tastic and you can now get running headshots with MP5's.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 29, 2009)

have you tried the 1 para or nango s&D servers?

no hopping, no noob tubes and no marty\last satnd

1 paras server is often packed and the nango one on a friday evening can be well fun once everyone gets pissed


----------



## revol68 (Oct 29, 2009)

Pingu said:


> have you tried the 1 para or nango s&D servers?
> 
> no hopping, no noob tubes and no marty\last satnd
> 
> 1 paras server is often packed and the nango one on a friday evening can be well fun once everyone gets pissed



oh sounds good.

we can all kiss good bye to little joys of finding a good server and getting to know people on it with MW2. 

I'd have thought a clever marketing company would understand the benefits of user generated communities and the value they add to their product for fuck all, I mean where would world of warcraft be without the social element?


----------



## Idaho (Oct 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Unfortunately Counter Strike Source went noob tastic and you can now get running headshots with MP5's.



Why would they make a great game shit? I don't understand the thinking.


----------



## debaser (Oct 29, 2009)

Left 4 dead hasn't been mentioned thatl be my vote, otherwise its Half life 2 and apologies for being such a valve fan boy here but 3rd on the list would probably be TF2 or Counter Strike. 

Deus ex, Bioshock, Fallout 3 - All great games but if we're talking pure fps here I'm not sure they count, include in that list Stalker and the Thief series, these are RPG fps'eses. Acctully running around and shooting other people has imo been done best in games like Quake 3 and Painkiller they just didn't have the immersion and brillant subtly that more story/coop based fps' pull off.

Realism in shooters I'm not a big fan of despite sticking counter strike up there, COD has always been like playing through a war movie which is good in its own way and other more realistic shooters like ARMA just slow things down far too much.  It's always more entertaining to be firing auto reload rockectlaunchers and taking explosions direct to the face while jumping around like a loon. Left 4 dead achieved the perfect balance between immersion and frenzy fps fun, its only downside... which is its major plus point as well, is that you can only get the most out of it playing coop. 

in fact fuck it, half life 2 then, the father of all modern FPS. I'm a bottle and half of wine too soused to explain myself any better.

Quake 2 gets a mention as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2009)

resident evil 4
fallout 3
bioshock
half life 2


----------



## revol68 (Oct 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> resident evil 4
> fallout 3
> bioshock
> half life 2



resident evil is not 1st person and fallout 3 isn't a shooter.

all games you list are fantastic though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> resident evil is not 1st person and fallout 3 isn't a shooter.
> 
> all games you list are fantastic though.



er, yes they are. you play in the first person and you shoot people. is there a more precise definition that i should be aware of?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 29, 2009)

In its day, I liked Wolfenstein. Haven't played the new one.

Now, it's CoD, of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2009)

what's CoD?


----------



## debaser (Oct 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what's CoD?



Call of Duty


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2009)

oh, that's a war game....pffff


----------



## Silva (Oct 29, 2009)

Wolfenstein, then Shadow Warrior, Quake, Half-Life and then kind of lost interest on the genre because every third title was a WWII shooter. Would consider a couple of Star Wars titles (Jedi Outcast and Galactic Battlegrounds 2),  but they're mostly oriented towards the 3rd person action game thing.

If we're extending to hybrids, System Shock 2 and Deus Ex join in. Which reminds me, in a few weeks I should be able to play System Shock 2 again


----------



## Boycey (Oct 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, that's a war game....pffff



CoD 4 is a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2009)

those games look too hard


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 30, 2009)

Boycey said:


> CoD 4 is a fucking masterpiece.



That it is.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> those games look too hard



not really, a little more technical than some of the ones you mentioned but lots more fun 

seriously CoD4 is a must play for anyone even remotely interested in FPS games. borrow it from someone and prove me wrong.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> er, yes they are. you play in the first person and you shoot people. is there a more precise definition that i should be aware of?



Resident Evil is third person save the use of scoped weapons and Fallout 3 is primarily an rpg with a small amount of shooter elements whilst the majority of shooting uses a pseudo turn based system based on leveling and action points.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 30, 2009)

As decent as COD4 is I don't really get why it's soo rated, it's not like a ground breaking title in the way the first one was, nor has it much depth to it's single player campaign.

Bioshock and Mass Effect were much more impressive to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

is an rpg mutually exclusive from a fps?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> is an rpg mutually exclusive from a fps?



No not exactly, I'd say Bioshock is a fps with RPG elements, likewise Stalker, but Fallout 3 is much more an RPG with elements of FPS.

It's a bit like calling Wayne Rooney a left winger cos he's played a few games out there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

you've lost me - wayne rooney is a soccerball player and nowt else to me


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> As decent as COD4 is I don't really get why it's soo rated, it's not like a ground breaking title in the way the first one was, nor has it much depth to it's single player campaign.
> 
> Bioshock and Mass Effect were much more impressive to me.



Those games were hardly pure blood FPS, Cod4 makes your eye balls pop out  and delivers quality multiplayer that caters for a variety of play styles, I don't think many people play the game for SP either.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, that's a war game....pffff



What did you think 'fps's were, anyway?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> is an rpg mutually exclusive from a fps?



I don't know if they have to be, but it seems to be that way pretty much. My kid likes rpgs, but he's not so keen on fps.

I can't think of a true crossover game.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 30, 2009)

AvP 1 and 2
Half-Life 1 and 2
F.E.A.R
Doom
Wolfenstein 3D
Thief, if it counts. 
Unreal


----------



## revol68 (Oct 30, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Those games were hardly pure blood FPS, Cod4 makes your eye balls pop out  and delivers quality multiplayer that caters for a variety of play styles, I don't think many people play the game for SP either.



I'm not comparing them simply on a FPS basis, I just think they offered something interesting and new whereas Call of Duty 4 was just the same shit we've been getting for years but a bit snazzier. Call of Duty and me shared our 'holy shit' moment back with the first game on my 9600xt, as Stukas strafed the banks of the Volga, by the time of Modern Warfare it was nothing new to me.

It does seem to be console kiddies that have such a hard on for Call of Duty 4,  you'd almost be forgiven for thinking consoles players had never had the opportunity to play a decent fps before.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 30, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> AvP 1 and 2
> Half-Life 1 and 2
> F.E.A.R
> Doom
> ...



AvP 2 that was shit scarey game, excellent choice.

Both Half Life's are amazing, the first because of how fresh it all was and the enemie ai, whilst the sequel is just awesomely presented and polished, a really great cinematic game.

Doom goes without saying.

FEAR had great AI but the story was shit and the level design and settings were repetitively dull.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> As decent as COD4 is I don't really get why it's soo rated, it's not like a ground breaking title in the way the first one was, nor has it much depth to it's single player campaign.
> 
> Bioshock and Mass Effect were much more impressive to me.



horses for courses, though i liked bioshock i found a bit one dimensional. once you've seen one art nouveau hall full of mutants and a diving suit with drills you've seen them all. i found the singleplayer on cod4 fucking awesome if over way too quickly. i particularly like the way 2 player characters got "written out"


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'm not comparing them simply on a FPS basis, I just think they offered something interesting and new whereas Call of Duty 4 was just the same shit we've been getting for years but a bit snazzier. Call of Duty and me shared our 'holy shit' moment back with the first game on my 9600xt, as Stukas strafed the banks of the Volga, by the time of Modern Warfare it was nothing new to me.
> 
> It does seem to be console kiddies that have such a hard on for Call of Duty 4,  you'd almost be forgiven for thinking consoles players had never had the opportunity to play a decent fps before.



Alternatively you could see it as the ultimate perfect form of a Call of Duty game that builds on vast amounts of previous experience to build the greatest fps game ever made. Its not meant to offer an innovation, simply to do what has been done before but better, which it does


----------



## debaser (Oct 30, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Alternatively you could see it as the ultimate perfect form of a Call of Duty game that builds on vast amounts of previous experience to build the greatest fps game ever made. Its not meant to offer an innovation, simply to do what has been done before but better, which it does



I'm with revol68 here, same shit, better graphics. 

It didn't really improve much from CoD2. It was just like playing through a new series of 24 in more ways than one and both being severely flogged dead horses. 

and if we're talking 'best fps' here surely it has to be ground breaking. You can't move for polished shooters on consoles these days, Halo 3, as bland and boring as it was is another one of these "perfect form" improvements, like it or not its a well done fps game just not in the slightest bit interesting.. All these new console shooters are the equivalent of Hollywood blockbuster remakes of better films.

Even its multi-player is no real improvement on counter strikes or CoD2. Don't get me wrong mind Its a good game, its not a great game. 

I wonder if mirrors edge should get a mention, or does that get lumped in with portal?


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 30, 2009)

debaser said:


> I'm with revol68 here, same shit, better graphics.
> 
> It didn't really improve much from CoD2. It was just like playing through a new series of 24 in more ways than one and both being severely flogged dead horses.
> 
> ...



How would you make a ground breaking FPS then? What's left to do?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 30, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> How would you make a ground breaking FPS then? What's left to do?



Monkeys in zero-gravity space.


dave


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Monkeys in zero-gravity space.
> 
> 
> dave



Like Dead Space then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What did you think 'fps's were, anyway?



first person shooter - not necessarily war games are they?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I don't know if they have to be, but it seems to be that way pretty much. My kid likes rpgs, but he's not so keen on fps.
> 
> I can't think of a true crossover game.



aren't games like fallout 3 and resident evil both rpg and fps?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 30, 2009)

not played but but im saying no. a) because it didn't have monkeys and b) im fairly the half life 2 gravity engine thingy hasn't been invented yet.

I don't think its actually possible to make an original straight up fps game.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Oct 30, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> How would you make a ground breaking FPS then? What's left to do?



Well no one is asked for something completely out there, but games like STALKER set out do something properly interesting albeit in beautifully flawed way.

Bioshock whilst perhaps not having the greatest shooting mechanics still brought some great ideas to the table, the political and literary subtext to it was particularly impressive, the art deco style, the Andrew Ryan (Ayn Rand) figure, the transgressive nature of capitalism and the how it removes all stable and solid groundings, it's hardly an accident that this free market, objectivist dystopia is under water.

Call of Duty 4 was a gung ho piece of shit in it's story, like something they found in a sixteen year old Tom Clancy's waste paper basket, it was dull in the extreme.

Though I have to say the new trailer for Modern Warfare 2 looks bloody impressive, the voice over about Kaine and blood on the soil and how everywhere America has waged war and the blood of the fallen has screamed out against it but perhaps they are deaf to these screams as the soil has not been their own. If they have the balls to carry this more nuanced and critical approach through it could be excellent.

Check it out


----------



## revol68 (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> aren't games like fallout 3 and resident evil both rpg and fps?



Whilst there might be an argument made for Fallout you are on a losing battle with Resident Evil, it's totally 3rd person.


----------



## debaser (Oct 30, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> How would you make a ground breaking FPS then? What's left to do?



There are FPS games still breaking ground, Left 4 Dead and Mirrors edge most recently, though mirrors edge weakly so. I'd like to see a return to the old arena format myself theres scope left there  More could be done with somthing like Mirrors Edge as well a platform fps crossover.. 

Other than that the pure FPS is probably on the way out especially so when people are calling 'X times more realistic war shooter 8' one of the best of the genre. 

I imagine eventaully the single player games will just get absorbed by the RPG FPS hybrids, which is no bad thing as they are better games and Pure FPS will be left to the proper coop and multiplayer games such as TF2 and Left 4 Dead. 

New Stalker and Deus Ex 3 coming up (though I don't hold out much hope for Deus Ex 3, regenerating health pansies).


----------



## debaser (Oct 30, 2009)

heres an idea then - sandbox pure fps multiplayer, yeah yeah!?

Like Q3 + Stalker: Clear Sky's base taking mechanic but working. That'd kick ass.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Whilst there might be an argument made for Fallout you are on a losing battle with Resident Evil, it's totally 3rd person.



how so?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> how so?



You can see the dude you're controller. 1st-person games, by definition, are those where you see through the eyes of the character. In RE you look over the shoulder.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

ah right, i'm sure you can toggle between the two though


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> ah right, i'm sure you can toggle between the two though



I dunno about 5, but you can't in any of the others.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

my memory must be playing tricks with me


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 30, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Alternatively you could see it as the ultimate perfect form of a Call of Duty game that builds on vast amounts of previous experience to build the greatest fps game ever made. Its not meant to offer an innovation, simply to do what has been done before but better, which it does



I'd agree with you. I think there were variations in the earlier iterations of CoD, with some better than others. 4 gives the perfect blend.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> first person shooter - not necessarily war games are they?



True.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> aren't games like fallout 3 and resident evil both rpg and fps?



I've never played fallout 3. I consider resident evil to be a fps more than an rpg, but that's just my opinion. I don't play rpgs, but from what I've observed, I always thought that for one thing, they involved more interaction between the characters besides just the killing.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 30, 2009)

Surely the clue to what a FPS is is in the title? FIRST person shooter? No?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

i guess i didn't think about it much - i just thought it referred to wondering around shooting things - it seems a rather arbitrary distinction to make.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i guess i didn't think about it much - i just thought it referred to wondering around shooting things - it seems a rather arbitrary distinction to make.



I wasn't having a go at you there , just to me a FPS is exactly that , a first person shooter. Bioshock is an FPS , Resident Evil isn't and Fallout is just confusing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

it seems weird that such an arbitrary feature has become the definition of a whole genre though
is there a third person shooter genre? many games allow you to toggle between the two.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it seems weird that such an arbitrary feature has become the definition of a whole genre though
> is there a third person shooter genre? many games allow you to toggle between the two.



Dead Space? If I remember correctly it's entirely third person.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

it is, but it seems odd to distinguish between that game and, say, half-life 2, as they have much more features in common than just the point of view it's 'shot' from


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 30, 2009)

Where would you draw the line then? Would you draw a line at all?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm not sure i would - i'm beginning to question the usefulness of such a definition.
and don't get me started on rpgs!


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not sure i would - i'm beginning to question the usefulness of such a definition.
> and don't get me started on rpgs!



Do you like or dislike RPG's?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Do you like or dislike RPG's?



i like them, but am confused by the definition as there seems to be an overlap in genre classifications.
i'm guessing this is due to a legacy of videogames that i'm not familiar with - i've never played any games on the pc, which my flatmate tells me is where the term fps is most usefully applied


----------



## mitochondria (Oct 30, 2009)

Doom, ffs. 

I also vaguely remember first ever game on PC that I played. It was called 'the ghost' or something like that and you walked around in vector labirynth on amber screen, escaping evil. Not sure if you shot anything so probably doesn't qualify. I was ten and had c64 but this was way different than c64 games.


----------



## debaser (Oct 31, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i guess i didn't think about it much - i just thought it referred to wondering around shooting things - it seems a rather arbitrary distinction to make.



I think the distinction made a lot more sense back around the time of Tomb Raider and the older Resident Evils/Alone in the dark type where they where either more platform/jumping puzzle based or where the camera was in a fixed position in relation to the area rather than the character. They all just follow from directly over the shoulder these days ala Gears of War or Dead space where I guess there really is no differnce between that and a FPS.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 31, 2009)

back in the day you'd have 3rd person scrolling, 3rd person platform and 1st person shooters- all completely different. i'd agree that the game mechanics of 3d 3rd person shooters are now much more like 1st person but there's still usually quite a difference in the way the game feels (to me at least). anyway, the distinction is there and there's no way you can sneak RE in there


----------



## grit (Oct 31, 2009)

its Quake, first engine to ever do 3d.


----------



## fieryjack (Oct 31, 2009)

...


----------



## Cloud (Nov 2, 2009)

Multiplayer co-op doom on a network... long before internet gaming

Involved lots of tables and about four hours to setup but it was amazing. We would have the whole house full of PC's.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 5, 2009)

Wolfenstein was better than Doom

Serious Sam was the most enjoyable.


----------



## ajk (Nov 7, 2009)

Rise of the Triad


----------



## ChrisC (Nov 7, 2009)

Half Life 1 - 2
Duke Nukem 3D

For single player.

AvP 2
Team Fortress 2

For multiplayer.


----------



## JE:5 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm well into Far Cry 2 online, the story mode is boring as fuck though.


----------

